

Quora copycat investor says foreign web sites are "harmful", on Quora - kcome
http://www.quora.com/Chinese-Internet/Is-using-a-VPN-in-China-PRC-illegal/answer/Jixin-Huang

======
wavesplash
The post title is sensationalist. Jixin is being quite forward and explaining
how things work in the PRC. He doesn't say anything about how foreign web
sites are 'harmful'. Only that the PRC feels it has an obligation to protect
the people from 'harmful information'. That information can be from inside or
outside the country.

Of course sites that work within the PRC system of government censorship tend
to stay unblocked. ;)

------
sapper2
Good for him, this will help him convince the authorities at

(a) He is a "nice" guy (b) As sign of their appreciation, they might block
quora at least sporadically.

I don't know, but I would think that top chinese VC have a personal
relationship (dinner invitations, red envelopes etc) with whoever is in charge
of the great firewall.

